# Dual monitor setup with IGP and graphics card



## coldpowered (Feb 12, 2012)

I have *Asus m2a vm* and *ati radeon hd 6770*.

I wanted to use two monitors (one 19" lcd and the other one 15" lcd) simultaneously.Both monitors have vga connectors.
how can i connect one monitor to the card and the other one to the motherboard and use them together.
there is some option like surroundview(I have enabled it).check out the link of the board if requred."*www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2/M2AVM/"

I think IGP is disabled when a card is inserted in pciex slot in m2a vm.But the surroundview option is available, so this should work.
Primary monitor is connected to the card.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

connect the 2nd monitor to the mobos VGA output ( make sure surroundview is enabled in bios ) - and follow the instruction here. 
Documentation


----------



## coldpowered (Feb 12, 2012)

@topgear 
even after enabling surroundview IGP is not recognized in CCC and the monitor not is displaying anything after applying "extend my win...".


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ have you followed the instruction mentioned on the above link ( the steps should be identical ). 

Also another reason could be latest amd drivers no longer supports the IGP chip you have - wait for others reply.


----------



## coldpowered (Feb 12, 2012)

@topgear
i followed the procedures.(read them already)
maybe the IGP is not recognized or is disabled.
how can i switch between gpus to see both of them are working.
or maybe use older drivers.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 12, 2012)

go to the both and enable the onboard GPU there may be a option somewhere in integrated peripherals or under the advance tab i have personal owed a  Asus motherboard yet so not that sure


----------



## coldpowered (Feb 12, 2012)

@tarun i dont see any option like enable both or similar.there is a option 'primary display adapter ' which is set to pciex and greyed it doesnt change


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

this is not possible. once a GPU is plugged in, IGP is disabled even if BIOS shows it as on. i have tested it. in BIOS IGP is shown to be ON but display is set as PEG. so you can't do it. the second display will show no signal.


----------



## coldpowered (Feb 12, 2012)

@sam
then how do you use surroundview .the option is available. I was thinking of using vga of board and card to display them simultaneously


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

i am not sure but to use surround view you must use a GPU that can be paired with the IGP (Hybrid Crossfire) else IGP will be shut off.


----------



## coldpowered (Feb 13, 2012)

@sam 
hybrid crossfire and surroundview are different (refer ATI Hybrid Graphics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
and others can use surroundview in a similar configuration
ATI Eyefinity using Surroundview? - Neowin Forums
ATi SurroundView: 790GX + HD4850? - ATI - Graphic-Displays


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2012)

looks like surround view is possible even without HybridCrossfireX. thanks for the links 

can it be cause of same VGA cables? maybe you need VGA & DVI cables. if you have DVI cables connect any monitor to IGP with surround view on.


----------



## coldpowered (Feb 13, 2012)

I have vga cables and two monitors with vga.
I am not sure but two vga cables should do but dvi and hdmi together doesnt work


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2012)

Get a DVI-I to VGA converter and connect second monitor to the graphic card.


----------



## coldpowered (Feb 13, 2012)

How much will it cost and also availability is an issue


----------

